# Die lustigsten Gildennamen!



## DevantharPala (10. Juli 2007)

Hi ich wollte mal fragen welche die lustigsten Gildennamen sind die ihr kennt^^

postet mal... oder auch Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
grüße Devanthar

---------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.lichtklingen.de.ki
Nehmen gern neue Mitglieder auf!


----------



## Isegrim (10. Juli 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=5655&hl= 


In deinen Einstellungen kannst du übrigens ’ne Signatur festlegen, damit du nicht immer die Textpassage 





> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> http://www.lichtklingen.de.ki
> Nehmen gern neue Mitglieder auf!


manuell ans Ende deiner Beiträge setzen mußt.


----------



## DevantharPala (11. Juli 2007)

super danke^^

du meinst etwa so?....


----------



## Tazhika (11. Juli 2007)

also ich finde 
"Lachend in die Kreissäge" voll geil. Lach mich jedesma schlapp wenn ich die sehe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DevantharPala (11. Juli 2007)

ja die is gut^^

ich kenn noch "Gummibärchenbande" und "Knabenchor Kalimdor" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


find ich super....


----------



## Tooxy (11. Juli 2007)

Mh, also bei uns findet man:

OG Bestattungs KG
Kühlkette
Die Sarglosen
Rufmord
Blass und Blau


----------



## GreatJ (12. Juli 2007)

auf Shattarth gibt's jetzt eine gilde namen's  "  Die Checker vom Necker "

....wobei ich nicht den namen an sich lustig finde^^


----------



## Fräsh (13. Juli 2007)

"kuschelgruppe" aber die gibts nicht mehr xD


----------



## Santhor (17. Juli 2007)

bei uns gibts badeverein orgrimmar^^ oder Booty baywatch


----------



## MysticLady (18. Juli 2007)

bei uns gibts unter anderem die "KellerKinder" und die Gilde " gank me und ich log um"   


da muss man schon schmunzeln....


----------



## Lady_Deluxxe (19. Juli 2007)

hoii bei uns fällt mir jetzt nur ein 

<Elfen Lied>
<Wir droppen nix>
<Affen mit Waffen INC>
<Allis heulen> (ka obs die noch gibt)


cYa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamshiel (20. Juli 2007)

Bei uns auf Malle gibt´s...

"OMGDIDYOUSEETHATTWINK"


----------



## oOspiderOo (20. Juli 2007)

Bei uns läuft auch Suppenversalzer rum ^^


----------



## Urian (23. Juli 2007)

letztens hab ich die big bad murlocs gesehen, aber Honigdiebe Inc is auch geil.


----------



## Tohr (24. Juli 2007)

Auf meinem alten Server Madmortem gab es mal die Gilde "Anglerverein Kalimdor ev"
Auf Malfurion meinem neuen hab ich "Moes Kampftrinker" und "Die Drei lustigen Zwei" gesichtet 



mfg Tohr


----------



## moiki (26. Juli 2007)

jaaaaaaaaaa ich hätt da mal einen geilen gildenamen den ich ma gesehn habe

Die kleinen Helde  (nur gnome lol^^)

und

Gnome für kleine   (wieder nur gnome...das komische der gildenmeister war ein zwerg O.o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Böser_Taure (27. Juli 2007)

Die Epische Grillzange auf Rexxar xD


----------



## Tohr (28. Juli 2007)

Mir is da noch nen geiler Name eingefalle nwo ich das mit den Gnomen gelesen hab wie wäre es mit 

                          " Stöpsel United" ne reine Gnom Gilde


----------



## Schwarzer Schmetterling (28. Juli 2007)

Zu meinen Favoriten die ich bis jetzt gesehen haben zählen:

CSI Orgrimmar

Im Klo brennt noch Licht

endlich RUHE

zu Besuch bei der Horde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spider J. (28. Juli 2007)

kp obs das hier schon gab aber bei uns gibt es zwei sehr witzige Gilden...
zum einen "du nicht nehmen Kerze!" und zum anderen "Ich habe Ony gesheept"

hab mich bei beiden halb tot gelacht...^^


----------



## Bone Hunter (28. Juli 2007)

Also ich hab mal  "ANTIKIDIGILDE"  gesehn xD


----------



## DjBB (30. Juli 2007)

Ich kenn:

Hogger Farmstatus
Allianz Versichert
UC Kanalreinigung
gankmeifyoucan
is a bratwurst
CSI Ironforge
Mein Server ist Down
Let me Gank you

Hab mich bei allen Totgelacht ^^


----------



## Ahnron (30. Juli 2007)

Also ich hab schon folgende Gilden gesehen:

<Du nervst geh sterben>
<WTF Lasergun PEW PEW>
<Hordentlich aufs Mowl>

Und meine Gilde:
<Helden in Pyjamas>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deryana (30. Juli 2007)

Bei uns gibbit


<Sterbehilfe Horde GmbH>
<Noob in Epix>
<möchte keine Gilde>


----------



## Topperharly (31. Juli 2007)

taurengilde die sich BSE nannte


----------



## Mondenkynd (31. Juli 2007)

<der Gallier>

<Die Gallier>


----------



## Ahnron (31. Juli 2007)

<Warsong Bestattungs GmBH>
(eine 19 pvp twink Gilde)


Ein Spieler:

         Alibaba                          <---- oda wie man das schreibt
<und die vierzig Räuber>


----------



## Stitschi (31. Juli 2007)

auf meinem server is ne gilde die heißt HANDWERKSKAMMER HORDE so ein kack name und dann noch mit caps geschrieben


----------



## Solassard (1. August 2007)

Bi uns gibts

S GLADSCHD GLEI

oder "ist IMBA"


----------



## Le bizarre (2. August 2007)

Also ich hab mich ja bei <Bauernverband Mulgore> totgelacht!


----------



## Le bizarre (2. August 2007)

Oder andere von Blackrock:
<Die Kranke Horde>
<Die Kräuterpolizei>
<Die Powerpuff Girls>
<Hordenhaufen>
<ist Geil>
<klatscht dir ins Gesicht>

etc. pp.

Ungemein lustig aber auch originell (manchmal mehr manchmal weniger)! XD


----------



## Ûbla (5. August 2007)

auf dem server wrathbringer "hallo wand"


----------



## oli1306 (6. August 2007)

weiß net obs schon gesagt wurde 
<Die Seesamstraße>
<Die pinken Gnome>
Ally Seite natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oli1306 (6. August 2007)

ach hab vergessen is auf arthas


----------



## Wahrheit (7. August 2007)

also auf onyxia laufen zb.

deine mama klaut bei kik
kill mich und ich log um(kA ob noch aktiv)
 und noch eine deren name mir nicht einfällt rumm...total geil


----------



## Dragoonknight (7. August 2007)

....hab schon öfters leute aus der gilde gesehen mit dem stumpfen namen: Loser !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  voll dumm....^^


----------



## Alion (7. August 2007)

_Kill mich und ich log um _sieht mal des öfteren.
Bei uns gab/gibt es eine Twinkgilde namens _Gank mich und ich logg um_.

Auch ganz nett finde ich _Church of the brown Bottel_.


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2007)

<Gank me If u can>
<AFK>
<AFK und Tot>
<KleinFlinkiHinerhältig>
<Exalted with your mom>
<Gildenlos>
<Club der toten Dichter> (Alles nur Untote)
Es gab mal Bratpirat so n PVP Tauren Warri der war in der Gilde <Ich mache Rang 14> als er Rang 14 war, war er in der Gilde<Ich habe Rang 14 gemacht>


----------



## Conek (9. August 2007)

Tag zusammen....

bei uns auf Dethecus rennen die "BootyBayBeachBoys" rum...
ich muss immer lachen wenn ich Sie sehe..

"Kill if you can" is auch witzig zumal ich mit meinem Hunter meistens nur nen "Arcan" oder "Multi" brauche, dann fallen meistens gleich 2 um ^^

ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scnubbi (10. August 2007)

Bei uns auf mannoroth gibt es diverse:

STELL MA BIER KALT
GEH MA BIER HOLEN
DEINEMUDDAKLAUTBEIKIK
DEINESCHWITZBEIMKACKEN (allerdings igendwie anders geschrieben)
MACH DICH WEG
RUBBELDIEKATZ 
BESOFFENUNDBEWAFFNET
KÖLSCHISTKEINBIER (auch anders geschrieben wie viele von den oben gennaten)
Etc. da waren noch so viele aber leider konnte ich mir nicht alle merken


----------



## wolkenreiter (13. August 2007)

ich musste gestern schmunzeln bei dem hordengildennamen 
<bringt mir ein gebüsch>


----------



## Dexis (13. August 2007)

hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, ob es schon vorkam, bei uns auf lordaeron gibt/ gab es folgende gildennamen:

Hordentlich aufs Maul

Mein Pet beisst dich!

Wir bremsen nicht für Allies!


und wenn wir schon bei namen sind, hab ich hier noch was absolut cooles aus nem anderen forum:
http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/4277/wo...07033708wb0.jpg

sieht echt knaller aus, auch wenn der zweite char afk war^^


----------



## apokalyptischer Reiter (18. August 2007)

Ich lach mich immer schlapp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei 

Die Herde 

aber das beste ist sie wird angeführt von nem spieler namens Alphatier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonsi (18. August 2007)

Nera'thor

< Oma auf Mopped Inc. >

Finde ich ohne Ende geil den Namen xD

MfG Gonsi


----------



## Clamev (18. August 2007)

Auf Wrathbringer läuft noch rum

<Team Krosse Krabbe>
<Gefechtsfeldtouristen>
<Affen mit Waffen>
<Lanzen und Partner>
<The FRoggy´s> <----gibts nichmehr
<O rly> und deren twink Gilde: <y rly> sau lustig
<MchordeTS> <---gibts auch nichtmehr
<schwitzbeimKagÖn> <---Ka obs die noch gibt


----------



## goxx (20. August 2007)

<Sesambrötchen öffne dich>


----------



## Franzy (20. August 2007)

ohne ende geil fand ich ma den namen:

1. FC Abgrund


----------



## ApoY2k (20. August 2007)

Weiß net obs schon gab, aber seit jeher mein absoluter Favorit im Thema Gildennamen:

< Sapped Girls Can't Say No >


----------



## Orrosh (20. August 2007)

auch mal gesehen:

<Saunaclub Worpswede>
<Eine Horde Allianzler>
<Eine Allianz Hordler>
<gildet nicht> (fand ich richtig geil!)

lustig natürlich auch alle ungenannten Gilden, bei denen die Rechtschreibung versagt hat (zB "Hereos, statt Heroes") .. peinlichpeinlich ..


----------



## Ciliu (21. August 2007)

"Verlies Clear"

Als name für eine hordengilde
absolut mein favorit


----------



## rockmaggy (21. August 2007)

ich muss immer lachen über

"trinkt bier"


----------



## xeridas (21. August 2007)

ich muss auch immer über die "kiddys" lachen die sich das ausgedacht haben 

"drennaischutzverbrand"

keine sorge ich hab niix falsch geschrieben die schreiben das auch so

und "Kagn_Saufn_Fign" is auch gut


----------



## Jokkerino (21. August 2007)

>Renn Alli renn<
>Gnomenfresser<


----------



## Senzuality (25. August 2007)

Derletzt auf Shattrath gesehen: <trifft euch kritisch> ..  auch wenn's nicht so ganz geklappt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haumiblau (29. August 2007)

Also auf Teldrassil gibt es die:
Sterbekünstler 

und was ich auch voll Witzig fand: 
Die Volksfront von Judäa


----------



## Ezpkzor (29. August 2007)

überraschungseie
kids under four
silly children
noob family


----------



## kcirta (30. August 2007)

<Azeroths next Topmodel>
<will ein Kind>


----------



## phoenix1974 (31. August 2007)

Also unsere Gilde heißt

<Hordenprügler>

und vorher war ich in 

<Tschuldigung> (leider inaktiv)



auf Theradras (PVP-Server).

War immer lustig, bin mit meinem Zwergenpriester durch umkämpftes Gebiet und hatte immer 5-6 Schurken im Stealthmode als Geleitschutz dabei.
Wenn mich jemand attakierte, dann lag der schneller im Staub asl er dachte.   )


Aloha
Phönix


----------



## Bjondal1 (31. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Uns gibt es auf Gul´dan :

Die Gelegenheitsspieler

Der Name ist Programm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.die-gelegenheitsspieler.de

Grüße
Bjondal


----------



## Nyghtfire (2. September 2007)

Ich war heute nichts ahnend meine kleine Priesterin am leveln und habe meinem Freund mal so aus Langeweile über die Schulter gelinst. Er stand grade mit seinem 70er Mage auf dem Server die Nachtwache im BG und hat auf den Startschuss gewartet. Da war er, plötzlich und unerwartet....


<Hausfrauen ohne Feingefühl> 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peterinator (3. September 2007)

Im BG seh ich manchmal leute von "Hallo Wand" xD


----------



## DevantharPala (5. September 2007)

da fallen mir auch noch ein paar mit rechtschreibfehlern ein...

Schadows
Kriger der Ehre
Trollhaimer
Lägendere Ritter

weiß auch net obs die noch gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assazin (6. September 2007)

meine alte gilde: <Hordenberger Klopse>
und ebenfalls auf unserem server: <Hearts Fear> (für alle, die des englischen nicht mächtig sind: gesprochen wirds "Hartz vier")


----------



## suraja (6. September 2007)

[Horde] Nerathor:

Meine Gilde---Ragefire Farmstatus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

www.ragefire-farmstatus.foren-city.de


----------



## Alrion (9. September 2007)

DevantharPala schrieb:


> ja die is gut^^
> 
> ich kenn noch "Gummibärchenbande" und "Knabenchor Kalimdor"
> 
> ...



Ich kenn no die Gilde Die Eichhörnchen bande 2 voll schlau wenn man eintritt bekommt man so eins ^^


----------



## Weiser Mönch (9. September 2007)

Auf dem Realm Durotan gibt es da noch "OG sucht den Superstar" total bescheuert wenn ihr mich fragt.


----------



## Weiser Mönch (9. September 2007)

DevantharPala schrieb:


> da fallen mir auch noch ein paar mit rechtschreibfehlern ein...
> 
> Schadows
> Kriger der Ehre
> ...



ich hoffe nich
denn diese "Kriger" haben keine Ehre, wenn ihr mich fragt


----------



## Weiser Mönch (9. September 2007)

Ahnron schrieb:


> <Warsong Bestattungs GmBH>
> (eine 19 pvp twink Gilde)
> Ein Spieler:
> 
> ...



den spieler find ich wirklich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenhawwk (10. September 2007)

Auf Vek`lor:

<Hut ab der ging gut ab>
<Untot aber glücklich>

Den find ich einfach genial:

<Allies im Wunderland>


----------



## 1337Stalker (12. September 2007)

Auch ein Name zum Schmunzeln

<Legion of Trööt> ^_^


----------



## Salika (12. September 2007)

auch geil: <BudSpencerInTarrensMill>


----------



## Bashery (12. September 2007)

MulgoreMolkerei
Die Zwei lustigen Drei


----------



## Leviathan666 (13. September 2007)

letztens gesehen (glaube auf shatt):

<Unbreakab*el*>


----------



## 1337Stalker (13. September 2007)

Ach und wo ich grad <Club der toten Dichter> las, hab ich damals vor 2 Monaten auf Onyxia ne Gilde namens
<Club der dichten Töter> ich hab mich so weg geschmissen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoNsen (13. September 2007)

Auf Azshara haben wir die recht gute PvP Gilde Names < oida willst du mich rollen > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Club der dichten Töter < Death Poet Society  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ground17 (15. September 2007)

Mein kumpel hatte mal ne gilde (  jedoch nur 2 wochen) er wurde aber so arg ausgelacht das er sie auf gelöst hatt^^

sie hieß:

*Stinkesocken eV.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wollten noch ne gilde gründen mit namen:

TurboHennenClub

fragt nicht wieso, wir auf diesen namen gekommen sind.......wir hätten nicht auf diesen party gehen solln....
vlt haben wir daher die idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja vlt gründen wir ja noch die gilde: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

RegalEntstauber 

hihi naja ich bin nicht sehr kreativ mit "funnamen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde meine Gilde nie so nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (15. September 2007)

guild name < guck nicht > war glaub auch so ne pvp gilde xD


----------



## Finestar (18. September 2007)

Bei uns läuft so einiges rum.

Auf Horden seite:
<ist die Bombe> (sehr geil)
<ist ein Gimp>
<Tötet Die In Dem Kleid> (xD)
<und sein Rosa Hemd>
<GeschlosseneGesellschaft>
<Gruuls next Topmodel> (einer meiner Favoriten ^^)
<tote kekse krümeln nicht>


Auf Alli Seite:
<is ne Handlampe>
<Crit happens>
<Die Blechbrötchen>
<IncBlinkAltF4>
<ist auf Mojo>
<KommWechVonDieRegale>
<Spackenfront>
<GUILDLESS>


----------



## Flakki (19. September 2007)

Bei uns fand ich ganz cool:

"Rofl die Katz"
"Grrom Grroll Co KG"

Mfg


----------



## Notärztchen (19. September 2007)

<Die Vergraulten>
<JugendtrainiertfürOnyxia>
<Die zwei lustigen Drei>
<frisst kleine Kinder>
<The Dead Rabbits>
<geht weinen>


----------



## aengaron (19. September 2007)

also bei uns gibt/gab es auch noch

<Think Pink>


----------



## Licanin (20. September 2007)

Heute auf Blackmoore gesehen:

Hartz V Betatester


----------



## Königmarcus (21. September 2007)

auf Khaz'goroth gibts auf horde seite ne gilde namens <CSI Orgrimmar> ^^


----------



## Hammerschild (22. September 2007)

<Milchbrand> weibl. Tauren 19er Warsong Gilde (gibts leider nicht mehr)

<click here>


btw. <Legion of Trööt> find ich obercool


----------



## Kupfer Oder Gold ? (23. September 2007)

auf meinem server gab es mal ne gilde mit dem namen ARMEE DER PINKEN GNOME oder so ähnlich


----------



## Leordian (23. September 2007)

Auf Zirkel des Cenarius gibt es ne Gilde die Heisst "Allianz versichert"


----------



## Hoellenbrut (24. September 2007)

auf taerar:
-pimp my bankchar
-BBQ


----------



## Atronix (27. September 2007)

Hmm also bei uns auf Nefarian gibts noch n paar ganz witzige, zum einen...

Spielername <hat Leichen im Keller>

oder wie es auf vielen Servern gibt <Hordentlich aufs Maul>

<box mich und ich logg um>

oder auch <s gladschd glei>


Ich bin stolz in meiner Gilde (Unholy) zu sein^^


----------



## Tardok (30. September 2007)

Die geilste Gilde auf Anetheron is "kifft bis der arzt kommt"


----------



## NiceXX (1. Oktober 2007)

kaum zu glauben, dass es den gildennamen 10mal gibt. bei uns auf arygos z.B.

*Im Klo brennt noch Licht*


----------



## Shadowraider (1. Oktober 2007)

Also... was mir so spontan einfällt im Bezug auf MadMortem:

- BaSh MiCh UnD IcH LoGg Um
- Die fantastischen Vier (weiß nich ob´s die noch gibt, schon ewig her...)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*such*
*find*

-No Skill Just Luck
-Die letzten die ihr seht
-Doktor Sommer Team
-Taurentod e v
-Noobs are Welcome
-PowerRangers
-Schlägereien aller Art
-s Leben is hart (Gildenmeister: Schwenkgrill) LOL
-Der Tod auf Beinen
-Lasergun PEW PEW Owned
-Mary Johana


----------



## Shadowraider (1. Oktober 2007)

*vergessenhab*
Azeroths Next Topmodel
^^


----------



## Stîrb! (1. Oktober 2007)

auf terrordar hab ich mal eine gesehn wo ich net mehr konnte^^

<NAGA STOLE MY BIKE>

xD


----------



## shamar (2. Oktober 2007)

Also da kann ich nur sagen auf Aman Thul waren wir sicher die bekannteste   ^^Trotteltrupp^^          schade das er sich aufgelöst hat aber einige von uns sind ja woanders untergekommen und haben sich ganz schön weit gebracht^^ an dieser stelle GZ an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










Trotteltrupp ist tot es lebe der Trotteltrupp


----------



## Crâshbâsh (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin Horde auf Anetheron und wenn ich in Shatt allys sehe dann gibts da echt manchmal so dumme Gilden namen xD

Beispiele :

   Name des Spielers
  < ist böse >
  < ist schön>
  < ist verrückt> 

und so weiter ... is echt ne mischung aus geil und dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palinkos (3. Oktober 2007)

Mein PvP-Twink(19) ist der Leader von der Gilde "Die Knallharten"

natürlich gibt es gemischte Meinungen,
aber wenn im BG dir 10 von den Knallharten entgegen kommen jeder mit 1300+ health/mana
Dann schaut jeder Ally dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß Totenjäger aka Palinkoa


----------



## Isegrim (3. Oktober 2007)

Bitte benutzt für Gildennamen, die ihr weniger witzig sondern peinlich findet, auch den entsprechenden Thread Peinliche Gildennamen.
Weiterhin gilt für diesen Thread hier: Eigenlob stinkt! Der Name des Threads ist außerdem nicht „Wie heißt eure Gilde?“.
Und wer tatsächlich glaubt, andere Spieler würden sich durch einen Gildennamen vor einem Spieler im PvP fürchten, der... nun ja, der soll das gern denken.

Sehr schön verarbeitet hat dieses Thema eine Gilde auf meinem alten Realm Kragath: *<insert scary name here>*


----------



## Cellaria (5. Oktober 2007)

Lady_Deluxxe schrieb:


> <Elfen Lied>



der name is ein insider.. das is ne Serie^^


----------



## Makhral (5. Oktober 2007)

hattet ihr schon <Meep meep ich bin ein Jeep> / Mug'Thol ?
ich weis, "... klingt komisch, ist aber so"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gûmbles (6. Oktober 2007)

Also...<Muttermilch Forever> Alli gilde xD oder horden gilden <i am murloc>...zb der name Gûmbles <ist ein toller typ> ^^ oder Gûmbles <ist ein Opfer> xD oder <Chesswiper> ^^ sind alles Gilden auf dem Realm Rexxar ftw !


----------



## Old_Nick (10. November 2007)

Gerade eben auf dem Server "Nachtwache"

*Bibelkreis Unterstadt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2007)

gibt schon so ein thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (20. November 2007)

mein liebling ist auf sen'jin gewesen:

rumms bumms pwner Jungs...

oh mann der name ist heute noch in meinem kopf...


----------



## Cassiopheia (23. November 2007)

Ich hab neulich bei mir auf dem Server (Lordaeron) einen Blutelf-Pala gesehn, der in der Gilde <Rosa< war. Das geilste daran war deren Wappenrock. Alles in rosa mit Herzchen drauf. Ich hab mich schlappgelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furiaee (23. November 2007)

ka obs das schon gab

YOUR MOTHER IS MY PET

Horde gmbh und Co.kg


----------



## klane_mieze (23. November 2007)

Dexis schrieb:


> hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, ob es schon vorkam, bei uns auf lordaeron gibt/ gab es folgende gildennamen:
> 
> Hordentlich aufs Maul
> 
> ...



Horde GMBH und Kuh AG

Imba war vergeben

Altersheim (nette Alligilde aber der Name brachte mich zum nachdenken o.O)

Pathfinder (lache mich immer Tot wenn ein Pathfinder (Auto) vor mir fährt)^^

CSI Stormwind (öhm iwie wohl CSI Ogrimmar kopiert?)

das zum aktuellsten von Lordaeron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg Mieze


----------



## Mehl (23. November 2007)

Neulich auf Nethersturm:

<Die keiner wollte>

Finds schon krazz arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD

MFG
Mehl


----------



## Hopfenheimer (5. Dezember 2007)

Mein highlight sind die "Affen mit Waffen", glaube die waren auf Arguswacht


----------



## Asuries (5. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

auf Onyxia auf Hordenseite -> Trolling Stones     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Suchen auch noch auf der  Gilden HP oder auch hier im Forum noch nach Membern.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

Sothetdrahas


----------



## Maisto (6. Dezember 2007)

Hehe schöner Thread,

die Gilde in der ich war heißt:

"All Night Long" 


Natürlich auf Seiten der Allianz und auf dem besten Server der EU: ---> BLACKHAND ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ciao

Maisto alias Zardas


----------



## Mondtänzerin (6. Dezember 2007)

Häkelclub Donnerfels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (6. Dezember 2007)

<Ups I crit it again>


----------



## Elchen (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich mag den Namen

Trinksportverein Ratchet..


----------



## Exiii (7. Dezember 2007)

Bei uns gabs mal Wusrtbrot of steel...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Körmit (10. Dezember 2007)

bei uns auf gul'dan gibts die gilde "die milch machts"


----------



## Minastirit (10. Dezember 2007)

bei uns gibts

Krabbelgruppe (vor Bc relativ gute gilde^^)
xxx next Topmodel (azerot's next u.s.w)
Bloodi underwear 
think pink (19er pvp gilde^^)

oder eine meiner besten ex gilden:
im klo brennt noch licht (hat sich aber leider aufgelöst -.-)


----------



## jeNoova (12. Dezember 2007)

Hordentlich aufs mowl

Die kranke Horde ( ja ist geklaut, aber passt doch zu einer hordler gilde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Killt uns und wir loggen um

Twink r' us

Baumschmuser


----------



## Biasz (14. Dezember 2007)

bei uns auf Nera' Thor alli seite

<Need auf Gnomheiler>
<Aff mit Waff ohne Buff>

 xD kein plan obs schonmal drin war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bergerdos (14. Dezember 2007)

Hier auf Ambossar:

<AFK Bierholen>
<Hordisch by Nature>
<Wipe GmbH>


----------



## ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun (14. Dezember 2007)

Baelgun:
IfIA -> Ironforge Informations Agentur
Ist ein Freak ( ne PvP Gilde )
sieht in Combo mit den Mitgliedern immer sehr lustig ein.
Ekopac ist ein Freak  (is er wirklich...)


----------



## DarkSaph (15. Dezember 2007)

Auf Vek'lor gibts auf Ally-Seite noch 
<Ü Dreißig>


----------



## Fluix (15. Dezember 2007)

ka obs schon gepostet wurde, hab nicht alles gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich finde "Ragefire Farmstatus" recht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und "If I die it was lag"


----------



## ego1899 (17. Februar 2008)

fand <Gnade ist AUSVERKAUFT> auch nich verkehrt ^^


----------



## Bashery (17. Februar 2008)

<Tarrens Mill und Bud Spencer>


----------



## Zauberziege (18. Februar 2008)

Unsere Gilde hat auch n coolen Namen.

" Aggro-Therapiegruppe "

achja, bei einem Arenateam hab ich den namen gesehen " Pve können wir auch nicht ".
Supergeil


----------



## Mr.Muró (24. Februar 2008)

bei uns auf Dorutan hab ich mal die Gilde <Bootybay Beachboys> gesehen die hatten alle
rosane gildenhemden und haben alle in OG vorm ah getanzt lol


----------



## Zundahealer (24. Februar 2008)

Mr.Muró schrieb:


> bei uns auf Dorutan hab ich mal die Gilde <Bootybay Beachboys> gesehen die hatten alle
> rosane gildenhemden und haben alle in OG vorm ah getanzt lol


so eine gibts auch auf dem server echsenkessel ally seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind glaub ich nur gnome ^^


----------



## Sreal (26. Februar 2008)

got a big pvpness

hab mich schlappgelacht bei dem namen ;D


----------



## Cador (26. Februar 2008)

Neulich im Forum gesehen bei einer Blutelfe


<ur mum is my epic mount>


Wenn man die Sprüche der Blutelfen kennt ists noch witziger ^^


----------



## el-boom (12. März 2008)

Orcasmus :>


----------



## el-boom (12. März 2008)

Hordentlich Housrasten is auch schick ^^


----------



## bumbumboris (12. März 2008)

Was haltet ihr von dem Gildennamen "Stahlnetz". Ist zwar kein lustiger (denke ich), aber
endlich mal einer in Deutsch und zudem noch ein kurzer. Ab einem gewissen Alter kann
man sich nicht mehr soviel behalten.


----------



## Liverflukes (13. März 2008)

CSIs gibts ne Menge, bei uns läuft noch <CSI Nethersturm> rum... 

ansonsten auch noch die üblichen (welche ich net sooo witzig finde):
<ist böse>
<ist IMBA>

ansonsten trifft man leider meist irgendwelche völlig pathetischen Gilden: Die Bewahrer.XY, Die Helden.XY, Krieger der.XY, usw ^^


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (27. April 2008)

habe mal eine pvp gilde gesehn die hieß "Was ne Leistung war AFK"oder so ähnlich


----------



## Cadmus (28. April 2008)

Auf Sen'jin (Hordenseite):

<Alt F Fear>


----------



## Natsumee (28. April 2008)

Terrordar

Bügel mein Hemd Frau

mfg


----------



## Sunny* (29. April 2008)

mir begegnete mal einer von 

horde klaut im aldi^^ oder so ähnlich^^ hätte ihn knipsen sollen, fand ich super lustig


----------



## poTTo (30. April 2008)

Eredar <Horde> :

<die Horde des braunen Darms>

mussten 2006 ihren Gildnnamen auf raten eines GMs ändern xD.

Ich glaub <Volleyball Club Eredar> hab ich auch mal gesichtet damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weitere Highlights :

- Konstruktives Brot
- OG California
- OPA Ironforge
- WennDuMichGankstLogIchUm
- Fähnlein Fieselschweif
- Hartz IV


----------



## Raphael69 (2. Mai 2008)

Dalvengyr (glaub ich)

- bis einer weint


----------



## Bashery (2. Mai 2008)

Meine Twinkgilde:
TarrensMillundBudSpencer


Auf Frostwolf beheimatet^^


----------



## Thoryia (2. Mai 2008)

Weiss nicht obs schon gesagt wurde, aber "hat Angst wenns donnert" hab ich letztens gesehn und fand herrlich!

*name*hat Angst wenns donnert!"

einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rô5î (2. Mai 2008)

"skilled for SECKS"

simple exercises calculated to keep you smileing...


----------



## Berros (6. August 2008)

Ich hab mal auf dem Server Thrall die Gilde "Wipe Power" gegründet mit einem Twink.


----------



## Inghinn (6. August 2008)

Bei uns gibbet ne Gilde die heißt "Schnupft Gnome" und ein Gegenstück namens "Gnomt Schnupfe"

Da hab ich mich halb totgelacht. Seitdem heißt sogar einer unserer TS Channels "Gnomt Schnupfe"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## siqq (6. August 2008)

- hordentlich aufs mowl
- ka mir total wurst
- hartz fear


----------



## BaXpiN (9. August 2008)

Auf Eredar gibts noch "ph4t kids are hard to cc"
Die find ich auch sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepheus (9. August 2008)

Im BG gesehen:

Derinderinderinderindrin (da muss man echt mehrmals lesen)
Der Club der Dichten Toten (hatten wir in ähnlicher fassung schon mehrfach)
und letztens von nem bekannten gegründet: Spielt Hello Kitty Online(muahuah)


----------



## Beltana (11. August 2008)

Auf Todeswache gibt es das "Hordnungsamt". Die find ich immer sehr nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber am meisten kann ich immer noch über Gildennamen lachen, bei denen
jemand (unfreiwillig??) etwas falsch geschrieben hat. Gut, vielleicht wissen
die Gründer es nicht besser, aber lustig ist es trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aylz (11. August 2008)

hab letztens gehört es gibt auf einem server die gilde juäische volksfront auf hordenseite und auf ally seite volksfront von judea 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MihAmb (12. August 2008)

bei uns gibts noch

<i soags glei i drop nix>
<vom Powneyhof>
<total kaputt>
<RoflLolPlsInvThx> (weiß net ob das genau so hieß)

achja, natürlich 

<Die Kuhle Horde>

nicht zu vergessen ^^


----------



## Kwebhec (13. August 2008)

- "A Naga Stole My Bike"

- "Hordler Duschen Nicht"


----------



## Ötzalan (13. August 2008)

Stîrb! schrieb:


> auf terrordar hab ich mal eine gesehn wo ich net mehr konnte^^
> 
> <NAGA STOLE MY BIKE>
> 
> xD




xD Ich mach mich nass ^^


----------



## Kiemgard (14. August 2008)

EU-Teldrassil auf Allyseite- "I III III VII"


----------



## Wildebraut (18. August 2008)

Kiemgard schrieb:


> EU-Teldrassil auf Allyseite- "I III III VII"



Bei uns auf Norgannon gibts z.B.
-rofl du hast lol gesagt
-Club der dichten Töter
-Kill me and I switch 
-Barbieschlächter
-*hat keine Gilde*
-*bleibt lieber Gildenlos

und ich glaub irgendwann hab ich mal "hat keine Freunde" gesehen...

Meine Gilde heisst *The Chaos Path*
LG
Noro


----------



## Wildebraut (18. August 2008)

Ach ich habs vergessen.....

kkthxbb

die gibts bei uns auch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

> Auf Todeswache gibt es das "Hordnungsamt". Die find ich immer sehr nett. biggrin.gif



Man muss wirklich sagen, die Horde hat bei usn mit lustigen Gildennamen die nase vorn ;


----------



## nalcarya (19. August 2008)

In letzter Zeit sind ja Gildennamen a la Xyz <tut/ist irgendwas> ziemlich in Mode, aber da gibt's auch wirklich ein paar witzige. Außerdem hat so ein Gildenname was von Titelersatz :O

<klaut bei KiK>

ist mein Favorit *_*


----------



## ghulnar (16. Oktober 2008)

MiaSanAufKanaKinderjausn-meine ehemalige Dethecus Hordengilde ;-)


----------



## Apfelbrot (16. Oktober 2008)

auf unserm server heisst ne' gilde:

"MurlocStoleMyGuildName"

auch lustig xD


----------



## Zwerg Bookwood (17. Oktober 2008)

Tach auch!

Also bei uns auf Khaz`goroth läuft "Für Rum und Öhre" herum...

Klingt doch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (20. Oktober 2008)

Auf die Aldor wollte mal ein Zwerg die Gilde gründen "Krone der Intelligenz" oder "Spitze", irgendwie so. (Kann uch sein, dass die jetzt gegründet ist). War ne Spaß-Gilde mit Trottel RP-Chars, der Titel war total falsch geschrieben (mit Absicht) wie InTiligentz. Ich musste so lachen, dass ich mir fix den irren Gnom Kah Boohm erstellt hab, aber leider hat sich der Gildenmeister nimmer bei mir gemeldet.

Kah Boohm wäre aber auch nen schicker Gildenname^^


----------



## dUneking (27. Oktober 2008)

letztens im bg gesehn (realmpool schattenbrand)

"wepee in moonwells"


----------



## Björn93 (30. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns auf Ysera gibt
<ist dumm wie Brot>
<Horde klaut bei Kik> PvP Gilde^^
<Ysera>

Hallo eine Gildenname nach dem Server benannt OMG xD


----------



## Xandars (30. Oktober 2008)

<loves disc´s in arena> oder so ...  pvp gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elishebat (31. Oktober 2008)

Auf Aman'Thul gibts die Ally-Gilde <Arbeitsam ehrfürchtig>... ohne Worte.


----------



## Buffed_Fan:o) (2. November 2008)

Auf Blackhand:


< hat n Gnom im Schritt >


----------



## Martok (2. November 2008)

Aggro Ogrimmar


----------



## Akonos (3. November 2008)

Die Gilde "Hansmaul" ftw^^


----------



## Ollimua (4. November 2008)

Unsere Twinkgilde heißt "Zu low für BT"
Der Witz bei der Sache ist, dass die Abkürzung unserer Main Gilde BT ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilGetsAnUpgrade (5. November 2008)

Also ich find ja immer noch die <Waldfruchtmandarinen> total sweet =) Nette Gilde auf Mannoroth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samobischi (5. November 2008)

Hi zusammen,
hab mir den threat nicht ganz durchgesehen .. hab aber die zwei Gilden noch nicht gefunden

Rupp die Ente (Alleria)

und 

mein Server ist down (Area52) mit momentan 500 Mitgliedern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wabbo (5. November 2008)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob der Name schon geschrieben wurde, bin grad im Schlingendorntal auf REXXAR unterwegs.

Glasknochen on Tour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (6. November 2008)

Hallo,

habe letztens im BG öfter mal gelesen:

"Steaks und Rippchen"

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## vaubeh (29. Dezember 2008)

Auf Dalvengyr gibt es ne Gilde Namens TRASH MOBS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidaya (3. Januar 2009)

Ich bin im Internet mal auf nen lustigen Gildennamen gestoßen " Begleiter von Schneehase" und die hatten alle dann imer nen Schneehasen als Pet, das fand ich witzig.


----------



## krachwummschami (6. Januar 2009)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Auf Aman'Thul gibts die Ally-Gilde <Arbeitsam ehrfürchtig>... ohne Worte.





/push
/push
/push  




stoned legion, terrodar


----------



## honduras (7. Januar 2009)

<OMG ICECREAMTRUCK BRB>
... auf Kil'jaeden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gschwenzi (6. Februar 2009)

Bei uns auf Shattrath habe ich die Gilde "Das Auge von Karl Dall" laufen sehen und ich hätte mich fast bep...t vor lachen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (11. Februar 2009)

Auf Lordaeron meine TwinkGilde

"Die Biertrinkerunion"...^^


----------



## (((Kraal))) (12. Juni 2009)

Meine neue Gilde auf Echsenkessel heißt       <Die Lüsternen Lustmolche>


Mit diesem Post hab ich auch direkt meine entjungferung hier gefeiert, juhuuuuu


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (13. Juni 2009)

auf Teldrassil gibts ein paar solcher gilden fallen mir gerade nicht alle ein^^

aber 2 die ich zumindest beim ersten mal lachen  mussten sind

westfall customs

und 

Einfach besser angezogen


----------



## Blueullr (13. Juni 2009)

Teldrassil Horde: <Rumsbummsberserkerjungs> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## radio-activ (13. Juni 2009)

Samobischi schrieb:


> mein Server ist down (Area52) mit momentan 500 Mitgliedern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die gibt es auf vielen Servern

ist schon länger her und ich weiss auch nicht mehr auf welchen Server:

Die Ritter vom Nie
Ey Mann, wo is mein Mount


----------



## Naraxcis (14. März 2010)

Ich hab auf Echsenkessel Ally Seite ne Gilde aufgemacht die heißt 	"macht alles für Geld!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (14. März 2010)

Gearcheck Dala Mitte


----------

